# Tony Khan Declares The Biggest Announcement in AEW History Tomorrow Will Bring in Old and New Fans and Usher in a New Era



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tony Khan is not that stupid. Punk not showing up would kill the brand for half the fan base at this point lol. Punk is a lock.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

There’s very little chance that it’s not punk or Bryan but my god the crowds reaction if it’s anything less might be better than the bomb botch reaction


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Let´s hope for his sake that he´s not pulling another Dixie Carter with that announcement..


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428479191486537728
> *I hope he understands that anything less than Punk would be a disaster after tweeting this scale of hype.*


It’s make or break time. I don’t even care about Punk and/or Bryan as I don’t and haven’t watched WWE, but you allowed and even stoked the fire of these rumors and better deliver now. The time for good Ol’ fashioned BTE ribs on the audience is long gone. Punk or Bryan has to debut tomorrow.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bdon said:


> It’s make or break time. I don’t even care about Punk and/or Bryan as I don’t and haven’t watched WWE, but you allowed and even stoked the fire of these rumors and better deliver now. The time for good Ol’ fashioned BTE ribs on the audience is long gone. Punk or Bryan has to debut tomorrow.


Bryan won't cut it, not in Chicago, and not when you've so purposely built it up to be Punk with all the teases. If they go for a swerve and debut Bryan instead they'll be throwing him to the sharks and it won't get the reaction it deserves.

It has to and will be Punk.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's a thought, what if it goes beyond just Punk debuting, but maybe Punk debuts and goes unrestricted pipebomb on wrestling and beyond?

Cuts the type of promo that has him appear on all the news outlets and has the talk show hosts and ESPN buzzing again?

Now something like that would meet the hype of Tony's tweet.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It’s Shane McMahon showing up and via the big screen on RAW:

“I…own…AEW!’

Then three weeks down the line, Stephanie says she is now the owner of CZW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Or...

"I didn't come alone..."

and Final Countdown hits.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kurt Angle vs Christian Cage for the Impact World Title


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This tweet is so big that you almost have to wonder if there’s gonna be more than CM Punk tomorrow.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The Gobbledy Gooker confirmed.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Kurt Angle vs Christian Cage for the Impact World Title


Angle said he´d do one more match for $10 Million, so it´s not impossible..


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

yeahright2 said:


> Let´s hope for his sake that he´s not pulling another Dixie Carter with that announcement..


I could have sworn every other "major announcement" was Bram signing a new contract.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m starting to think we get both Punk and Bryan tomorrow honestly.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I’m starting to think we get both Punk and Bryan tomorrow honestly.


Now, who wants to bet on THAT?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I’m starting to think we get both Punk and Bryan tomorrow honestly.


That’s what I’m starting to think also.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Punk and Bryan show up tomorrow. And the door kicks open with the entire Bullet Club coming to give Kenny and the boys their receipt.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Punk, Lesnar, Bryan all come together and crash the show 😂😂😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Punk, Lesnar, Bryan all come together and crash the show 😂😂😂


Then, glass shatters...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bdon said:


> Punk and Bryan show up tomorrow. And the door kicks open with the entire Bullet Club coming to give Kenny and the boys their receipt.


stop trying to make the bullet club a thing.

no one tuning into Bryan and Punk coming to AEW gives a single fuck about them or even knows who they are.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I’m starting to think we get both Punk and Bryan tomorrow honestly.


What if it's a swerve and we get A.J. Hornswoggle Styles?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony Khan : “I now own NJPW”.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

That is worded in a way that makes it sound bigger than Punk. 100% confident Punk will be there, but I just have a feeling there is something more to it than simply his debut.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Then, glass shatters...


😂😂😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Blissmark said:


> What if it's a swerve and we get A.J. Hornswoggle Styles?
> 
> View attachment 106580


*I'll laugh hysterically if they do something stupid like having MJF come out to Cult of Personality.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn. Tony Khan did it lol. He managed to write a tweet where we now expect more tomorrow than freaking CM Punk 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'll laugh hysterically if they do something stupid like having MJF come out to Cult of Personality.*


They honestly SHOULD do that, and then actually have Punk come out and interrupt him.

That would be HBK playing Bret Hart's music in Montreal in 2005 level heat.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> They honestly SHOULD do that, and then actually have Punk come out and interrupt him.


*You want to see the first wrestling riot since 1997?*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You want to see the first wrestling riot since 1997?*


Yes. I want to see them burn the building down and chase the heels into the next State.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You want to see the first wrestling riot since 1997?*





yeahright2 said:


> Yes. I want to see them burn the building down and chase the heels into the next State.


AKA a typical week night in the 80's.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ivelisse is probably expecting a phone call from
Tony Khan thinking this tweet is about her.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol how many people are gonna try to jump the barricade tomorrow? If it goes down the way it’s going down in my imagination it’s gonna be pandemonium lol


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Hey, remember that Christian debacle?

Pepperidge Farm remembers.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This is actually the first time throughout the whole build where I am quite nervous he won't be there.... 

Just that word "announcement" 

Quite worried they're going to announce he'll be at All Out. 

But I'm sure it's just the way the tweet is worded and he'll be there. Should be a fun night regardless.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Blissmark said:


> What if it's a swerve and we get A.J. Hornswoggle Styles?
> 
> View attachment 106580


Swoggle V Stunt:WeeLC 2. Get it done Tony Khan, you coward!


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

There is absolutely zero chance that Bryan debuts tomorrow. There’s barely enough time for Punk to do his thing.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Erik. said:


> This is actually the first time throughout the whole build where I am quite nervous he won't be there....
> 
> Just that word "announcement"
> 
> ...


No way they announce it through a screen. The crowd would trash the entire arena.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Likely the official announcement is that CM Punk and Bryan Danielson have signed a multi year deals. It's what we expect anyway, but it's for the media to cover. 

Or that and they are announcing a new show on network TV. The CW, which WarnerMedia partly owns.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> stop trying to make the bullet club a thing.
> 
> no one tuning into Bryan and Punk coming to AEW gives a single fuck about them or even knows who they are.


That’s the point. You use Punk and Bryan bringing eyes to clue them into a quick synopsis of who The Elite are and 5 years of their history.

But I guess that flew over your head…


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

just so people understand, that statement is worded way above punks credibility level. Bringing punk back is not going to bring wrestling fans that left the product. People that were around during his era are still watching wwe to this day. So either something else is going on or hes just talking nonsense over exaggerating to the moon. IF hes coming its going to only bring current wwe fans over to the product. Not some big jump in past fas or whatever. outside of that generation noone before gives a shit about him. Yes im sure it will bring a nice bump in ratings and such but they are already selling well in venues. So this entire thing is over fetched. Not a bad thing but the hype is funny and will likely fade fast.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Swoggle V Stunt:WeeLC 2. Get it done Tony Khan, you coward!


Word. Khan must hate money.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> just so people understand, that statement is worded way above punks credibility level. Bringing punk back is not going to bring wrestling fans that left the product. People that were around during his era are still watching wwe to this day. So either something else is going on or hes just talking nonsense over exaggerating to the moon. IF hes coming its going to only bring current wwe fans over to the product. Not some big jump in past fas or whatever. outside of that generation noone before gives a shit about him. Yes im sure it will bring a nice bump in ratings and such but they are already selling well in venues. So this entire thing is over fetched.


Tony is definitely overhyping it again. Otherwise what do you think it could be?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Tony is definitely overhyping it again. Otherwise what do you think it could be?


He's a promoter. 

He wants people to watch his product and is aiming to capitalise on the hype generated by the Punk news. 

Vinny Mac would be a doing the same if social media was a thing in the late 90s.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

La Parka said:


> stop trying to make the bullet club a thing.
> 
> no one tuning into Bryan and Punk coming to AEW gives a single fuck about them or even knows who they are.


Dude, there’s a great number of wrestling fans who care about Jay White and KENTA though; so yes, it’s fine to hype up the BULLET CLUB.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

After that, if it's not Punk, they're gonna burn that arena down.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

What’s better than a Punk debut?

A Punk debut and another twist/surprise!!

Come on AEW!!! 🔥


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> They honestly SHOULD do that, and then actually have Punk come out and interrupt him.
> 
> That would be HBK playing Bret Hart's music in Montreal in 2005 level heat.


It will mitigate the pop if someone has already come out to it.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Really hope Punk shows up and he's not just announced as a signing


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> Tony is definitely overhyping it again. Otherwise what do you think it could be?



no clue but i hate that he does this. aew is successful and dont need is nonsense tweets that badly remind me of the dixie days. Hasnt he said this a few times already ? lol and it was nothing. I mean what else does he want ? its a sold out show in a huge venue, ratings will be fine and he has all the cards in place to continue to grow. So its strange to say something like that over 1 wrestler when we have had endless big wrestlers join anyways. So ya i cant think of what else he could to to change the game but hopefully its true as anything positive is welcomed.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

"Announcement"? I agree with @Prosper that is a weird choice of words for the occasion.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

THANOS said:


> It will mitigate the pop if someone has already come out to it.


If it was a legit surprise, yes. But I think if you cause people to think it is not going to happen and then it does, the reaction will be even bigger. I am not going to complain either way though.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

This is freaking surreal. Punk returning to the best wrestling show on the planet. So fucking hyped and nothing or no one is going to kill this moment for me. Don't @ me you fucking WWE neckbeards.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I love how everyone has hyped this up so much in their minds that Punk debuting isn’t even good enough at this point. You aren’t getting Punk, Bryan, Lesnar and a prime Stone Cold showing up tomorrow. However, I’m sure a good portion of you will still bitch and complain when that doesn’t happen.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Erik. said:


> He's a promoter.
> 
> He wants people to watch his product and is aiming to capitalise on the hype generated by the Punk news.
> 
> Vinny Mac would be a doing the same if social media was a thing in the late 90s.


*That's wrong. Vince just has people debut and talk about it afterwards.*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

shandcraig said:


> just so people understand, that statement is worded way above punks credibility level. Bringing punk back is not going to bring wrestling fans that left the product. People that were around during his era are still watching wwe to this day. So either something else is going on or hes just talking nonsense over exaggerating to the moon. IF hes coming its going to only bring current wwe fans over to the product. Not some big jump in past fas or whatever. outside of that generation noone before gives a shit about him. Yes im sure it will bring a nice bump in ratings and such but they are already selling well in venues. So this entire thing is over fetched. Not a bad thing but the hype is funny and will likely fade fast.


Punk debuts and then Austin debuts and they hype a match against each other at All Out?

That would do it.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tomorrow night should be CM Punk’s moment. I can’t see anyone else making his/her debut tomorrow.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Punk debuts on Rampage, announces he has a match on next weeks Dynamite. All eyeballs will be on that show and then Bryan debuts on the same night.

Then they can set up Punk and Bryan's matches for All Out.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Erik. said:


> This is actually the first time throughout the whole build where I am quite nervous he won't be there....
> 
> Just that word "announcement"
> 
> ...


Bro, don't sweat it. Even Tony knows that anything other than Punk in the flesh would be catastrophic.

Enjoy the buzz, hype and anticipation of it all. Who knows when we'll get another moment like this in wrestling.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Punk debuts and then Austin debuts and they hype a match against each other at All Out?
> 
> That would do it.


Nothing less than Punk, Austin, and Rock in a triple threat with Flair as the ref.


----------



## Cody Rhodes’ neck tattoo (May 16, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Tony Khan is not that stupid. Punk not showing up would kill the brand for half the fan base at this point lol. Punk is a lock.


I doubt it will. AEW fans, like WWE fans will keep
watching. They didn’t stop start overhyping Christian and they won’t if Punk doesn’t show up. It’d be hilarious if he doesn’t show up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Going to be a fun night tomorrow. I feel bad for SmackDown, but I can't imagine they don't get trolled hard with Punk chants.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's wrong. Vince just has people debut and talk about it afterwards.*


Youre far too young if you think Vince wouldn't have been all over social media promoting his shows during the MNWs.


----------



## Cody Rhodes’ neck tattoo (May 16, 2021)

Honey Bucket said:


> It’s Shane McMahon showing up and via the big screen on RAW:
> 
> “I…own…AEW!’
> 
> Then three weeks down the line, Stephanie says she is now the owner of CZW.


This is the scenario that should happen.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Youre far too young if you think Vince wouldn't have been all over social media promoting his shows during the MNWs.


*Promoting shows is different from saying "KEN SHAMROCK IS DEBUTING ON MONDAY NIGHT RAW!!! THIS IS A GAME CHANGER, PLEASE TUNE IN, I BEG YOU!!!" Vince would just promote everything else and let the debut be a surprise. Tony Khan is so desperate that he overhypes everything instead of letting the fans do it, then wonders why he gets backlash when his HUGE ANNOUNCEMENTS underwhelm.*


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Nothing less than Punk, Austin, and Rock in a triple threat with Flair as the ref.


Fatal four way, add Kenny in with the AEW title on the line. After I want Okada to come running out to challenge the winner. I think that's more than fair, imo.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Promoting shows is different from saying KEN SHAMROCK IS DEBUTING ON MONDAY NIGHT RAW!!! THIS IS A GAME CHANGER, PLEASE TUNE IN, I BEG YOU!!!" Vince would just promote everything else and let the debut be a surprise.*


Khans tweet is nothing but promotion. 

He sold 25k tickets to HIS shows based on wink and a smile promotion. He's handled this borderline perfectly.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

I know we're just messing around but if TK was able to get us Punk vs Austin, I'd give the man head every day for a year.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> Nothing less than Punk, Austin, and Rock in a triple threat with Flair as the ref.


Hogan wants to know if he can leg drop something.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Definitely a swerve I reckon. Either both Punk and Bryan or Punk and someone else that is a shock.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

I bet this is gonna be Punk and Bryan debuting together, and then a major announcement involving AEW working with NJPW, ROH, AAA, and New Japan, as an international wrestling alliance to take on WWE head on. Punk and Daniel will then make their returns to ROH, in addition to working AEW.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Imagine tomorrow, they do a Tony Schiavone segment for this said announcement. Announcing that AEW is welcoming someone back into the wrestling world. There's a moment of silence, then a few seconds later...

... MAX CASTER comes out (coming back from his suspension). Starts rapping, crowd is booing the fuck outta him and chanting for Punk. He starts rapping (in a subtle way - never mentioning by name) CM Punk. As the crowd is booing the hell, getting really riled up...

CULT OF PERSONALITY plays. Crowd goes apeshit. Punk makes his return, takes his time with his entrance. When he hits the ring, scoops Caster up, GTS, and throws him out of the ring.

Then you have him cut his promo, and after he's done, Darby's music plays. You get the stare-down between them to set up All Out.

(Or perhaps Daniel Bryan if they want to debut them both instead of Darby - and set up Punk/Bryan for All Out... but I'd rather they save that for another time).


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

The wording of that tweet is certainly intriguing, maybe it's just a Ditsy Carter overhype but Punk being in attendance kind of sounds like just a part of whatever Tony has up his sleeve.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

elo said:


> The wording of that tweet is certainly intriguing, maybe it's just a Ditsy Carter overhype but Punk being in attendance kind of sounds like just a part of whatever Tony has up his sleeve.


I get the same feeling, but I don’t want my expectations to get too crazy. Punk is more than enough!


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Mr316 said:


> That’s what I’m starting to think also.


I am thinking the same, especially with covid numbers keep going up there could be less fans to enjoy Bryan next month in NY. If I'm AEW, have them both debut tomorrow night, this way it builds momentum going into All Out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> Bryan won't cut it, not in Chicago, and not when you've so purposely built it up to be Punk with all the teases. If they go for a swerve and debut Bryan instead they'll be throwing him to the sharks and it won't get the reaction it deserves.
> 
> It has to and will be Punk.


Bryan would be nice, but in Chi-Town you gotta have Punk. It would still be considered a swerve in a bad way to not have Punk there.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

In that interview he did recently (not sure of the name of the website) he did name drop Danielson as a guy who Darby must be referring to as that who he thinks of when he hears “best kn the world”. 

Probably means nothing but who the hell knows


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Cody Rhodes’ neck tattoo said:


> I doubt it will. AEW fans, like WWE fans will keep
> watching. They didn’t stop start overhyping Christian and they won’t if Punk doesn’t show up. It’d be hilarious if he doesn’t show up.


This
Is
Not
WWE


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

The band gets back together one more time


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Then, glass shatters...


Then after Bryan, Punk, Lesnar enter and glass shatters...Hulkamania comes in and runs wild!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> This is actually the first time throughout the whole build where I am quite nervous he won't be there....
> 
> Just that word "announcement"
> 
> ...


An 'announcement' he will be at all out will piss people off in attendance lmfao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Imagine all this and it’s Ric Flair.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Gonna be hard to top Punk showing up, that will be enough to satisfy fans despite that tweet. We are all gonna be shocked even though we know he's coming lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This sounds like Punk debuting, and cutting a promo to the level of the original pipebomb and just going ham to where everybody talks about it in the end. 

I'm excited, we'll see what happens tomorrow!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

3venflow said:


> Or...
> 
> "I didn't come alone..."
> 
> and Final Countdown hits.


Or they turn the lights out to start the show and then Final Countdown plays instead of Cult and they then end the show with Punk. 

I mean all eyes are on this show, imagine the buzz everywhere......except ESPN.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> Then after Bryan, Punk, Lesnar enter and glass shatters...Hulkamania comes in and runs wild!


Well they already have Punk and Bryan. I´m sure if Tony Khan said I´ll give you 500k, if you just stand behind Punk and Bryan for 10 minutes, Lesnar would do it. Bigger question is would Khan pay for that.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Tony is such a idiot. This is not even needed with all the hype it already had


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

IMO, there’s no free agent out there that is a bigger needle mover than Punk.

So I don’t think AEW can top a Punk debut in Chicago. And for casual wrestling fans or lapsed fans, even an annual inter promotional Wrestlemania type event (like AEW, New Japan, Impact, ROH all joining forces for a rival to WM) wouldn’t mean that much to casual tho an announcement like that would be huge for the industry


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

friday night wars punk v roman .. if punk was returning to wwe they would have him job to the miz .. i wanna see if rampage gouges smackdown ratings


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

there should be no matches tomorrow....just a 60 minute pipe bomb


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

themachoprince said:


> friday night wars punk v roman .. if punk was returning to wwe they would have him job to the miz .. i wanna see if rampage gouges smackdown ratings


That could be a possibility. What if Punk comes out and says: CM Punk doesn´t work Fridays, he works Mondays. Out comes Daniel Bryan. Yes Yes Yes. Two hour Monday Night Rampage.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

THANOS said:


> Here's a thought, what if it goes beyond just Punk debuting, but maybe Punk debuts and goes unrestricted pipebomb on wrestling and beyond?
> 
> Cuts the type of promo that has him appear on all the news outlets and has the talk show hosts and ESPN buzzing again?
> 
> Now something like that would meet the hype of Tony's tweet.


I don't think anything Punk could say about pro wrestling in 2021 will get mainstream media buzzing.



Honey Bucket said:


> It’s Shane McMahon showing up and via the big screen on RAW:
> 
> “I…own…AEW!’
> 
> Then three weeks down the line, Stephanie says she is now the owner of CZW.


Damn, done ECW dirty there.



The Legit DMD said:


> *I'll laugh hysterically if they do something stupid like having MJF come out to Cult of Personality.*


And comes out in a CM Punk costume












Catalanotto said:


> Imagine all this and it’s Ric Flair.


Well...he is/was the best in the world...


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> That could be a possibility. What if Punk comes out and says: CM Punk doesn´t work Fridays, he works Mondays. Out comes Daniel Bryan. Yes Yes Yes. Two hour Monday Night Rampage.


I’d much rather have a competing show directly against Raw than a Friday night death slot!


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

Ugh Tony... Not again. 

This description is about a 1000x times bigger than CM Punk/Bryan debuting. Unless they're forming an actual partnership with UFC, Joe Rogan is replacing Excalibur on commentary, Bruce Buffer doing ring announcing, Lesnar shows up with Conor McGregor, Tyson Fury, they announce they're hosting the next Logan Paul boxing match, Donald Trump becomes Hager's manager, Kanye is performing live and The Rock is the new owner, he's overhyping again.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Randy Lahey said:


> I’d much rather have a competing show directly against Raw than a Friday night death slot!



its only a matter of time before they move it to saturdays very likely at a better time.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> This description is about a 1000x times bigger than CM Punk/Bryan debuting. Unless they're forming an actual partnership with UFC, Joe Rogan is replacing Excalibur on commentary, Bruce Buffer doing ring announcing, Lesnar shows up with Conor McGregor, Tyson Fury, they announce they're hosting the next Logan Paul boxing match, Donald Trump becomes Hager's manager, Kanye is performing live and The Rock is the new owner, he's overhyping again.


Eesh. He just said it'll be the biggest moment in fledgling AEW's history, not the world's.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

taker_2004 said:


> Eesh. He just said it'll be the biggest moment in fledgling AEW's history, not the world's.


No he didn't just say that. He said it would bring in new fans and bring back dormant households. CM Punk and Daniel Bryan are not doing that.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> No he didn't just say that. He said it would bring in new fans and bring back dormant households. CM Punk and Daniel Bryan are not doing that.


It very well could. But the fact that your expectations are so high from simple corporate talk is....interesting. If WWE ever alludes to making dramatic changes to the product to bring back more fans (as they have infinite number of times), do you also expect them to burn the fed to the ground and import half of Hollywood?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They thought they could sign these names that a small core of the audience has a hard-on for and it would expand the audience magically. They are going into the debut of the 3 million dollar Pinto they bought and getting 975k viewers. How much money do they flush away before they realize what is needed is a new writer who is an actual writer.


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Tony Khan is not that stupid. Punk not showing up would kill the brand for half the fan base at this point lol. Punk is a lock.


Agreed, if by some chance it isn't Punk, their ratings will crater


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Mister Sinister said:


> They thought they could sign these names that a small core of the audience has a hard-on for and it would expand the audience magically. They are going into the debut of the 3 million dollar Pinto they bought and getting 975k viewers. How much money do they flush away before they realize what is needed is a new writer who is an actual writer.


You’re hurting so bad that they’re doing well as a company.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> How much money do they flush away before they realize what is needed is a new writer who is an actual writer.


Yeah. How’s that working out in the WWE?


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I think the announcement might be bigger than CM Punk.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Upstart474 said:


> I think the announcement might be bigger than CM Punk.


You can think that if you want to. Just don’t set yourself up for disappointment. Imagine the wrestling world going abuzz for Punk’s Return, and you’re going, “Just Punk? What a letdown!”


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Tony Khan "I own WWE"


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Considering the last time AEW made this promise it turned out to be Christian...Im not getting excited.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

It's a sponsorship deal with Slim Jim's. Either that or X-Pac.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

> We’ll welcome dormant wrestling households worldwide back into the fold


Ric Flair introduces Brock Lesnar, The Rock and Batista in a new invasion? 

That's all I got.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

His tweet makes me think that they are just announcing tomorrow that Punk has signed, but he will actually show up at the PPV.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Dr. Middy said:


> This sounds like Punk debuting, and cutting a promo to the level of the original pipebomb and just going ham to where everybody talks about it in the end.
> 
> I'm excited, we'll see what happens tomorrow!


This is my hope!


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

holy said:


> His tweet makes me think that they are just announcing tomorrow that Punk has signed, but he will actually show up at the PPV.


Do you really think AEW would book the United Center and fill it up just to announce Punk’s signing?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

holy said:


> His tweet makes me think that they are just announcing tomorrow that Punk has signed, but he will actually show up at the PPV.


Those fans would burn the place down if Tony fucked them over like that.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

The Golden Shovel said:


> It's a sponsorship deal with Slim Jim's.


This would be ground-breaking. Ohhh yeahhhhh


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Those fans would burn the place down if Tony fucked them over like that.


I don't see it happening. Some of them are zombies till the end. They forgave him the non-exploding ring and Jericho falling on the comfy matress.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony Khan: That other Khan in the WWE...well surprise, that is my brother from another mother!


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Tony Khan: That other Khan in the WWE...well surprise, that is my brother from another mother!


Tony Khan reveals there's a higher authority and Vince comes out...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> I don't see it happening. Some of them are zombies till the end. They forgave him the non-exploding ring and Jericho falling on the comfy matress.


I'd say at least half of that audience aren't AEW fans and instead are CM Punk fans who want to see the big fella return. THOSE fans will rip the seats out and burn the building down if AEW has bait and switched them.

The AEW fans will indeed forgive and forget though.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

JasmineAEW said:


> Do you really think AEW would book the United Center and fill it up just to announce Punk’s signing?


Let's not forget that this is the same Tony Khan who said there would be a shift of balance in power of pro wrestling....only for Pac to show up that night. 

Let's not forget that this is the same Tony Khan who hyped up a "HOF-worthy talent" and "biggest scoop ever"...only for it to be Christian (no offence to Christian, I like him).

So please, let's keep expectations in check. Anyone talking about some combination of Punk/Bryan/Lesnar coming tomorrow is setting themselves up for failure. 

At best, Punk shows up tom night. At worst, AEW announces that Punk will show up at the PPV.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

holy said:


> Let's not forget that this is the same Tony Khan who said there would be a shift of balance in power of pro wrestling....only for Pac to show up that night.
> 
> Let's not forget that this is the same Tony Khan who hyped up a "HOF-worthy talent" and "biggest scoop ever"...only for it to be Christian (no offence to Christian, I like him).
> 
> ...


There is still that 1% chance that Punk doesn't turn up or get announced as turning up and it's someone completely different as well.

I'm more excited for the 1% chance then Punk actually turning up tbh.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> There is still that 1% chance that Punk doesn't turn up or get announced as turning up and it's someone completely different as well.
> 
> I'm more excited for the 1% chance then Punk actually turning up tbh.


Haha! Oh man.... if there is nothing Punk-related tomorrow, the fans are gonna fucking RIOT!

I think it would be a similar scenario as Rumble '14 where anyone not named Daniel Bryan was getting booed out the building.

In this case, it would be anyone not named Punk that would get booed out of the building!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Prosper said:


> I’m starting to think we get both Punk and Bryan tomorrow honestly.


Darby did call out BITW. Imagine Daniel Bryan coming out to his challenge, then Punk showing up as well. 

DB and Punk vs Darby and Sting would be a a HUGE match for AO.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

holy said:


> His tweet makes me think that they are just announcing tomorrow that Punk has signed, but he will actually show up at the PPV.


That would fuckin suck!. They had us counting days for a fuckin announcement? Why would they book Rampage at UC and expect to sell 15000 tickets for some fuckin announcement. 

Don't even put this out in the universe. This show needs Punk in flesh. Anything less will suck. And I hope they realize it.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> That would fuckin suck!. They had us counting days for a fuckin announcement? Why would they book Rampage at UC and expect to sell 15000 tickets for some fuckin announcement.
> 
> Don't even put this out in the universe. This show needs Punk in flesh. Anything less will suck. And I hope they realize it.


100% man, it would suck! I do question Khan's use of words here...."most anticipated announcement". If Punk is indeed showing up tomorrow, could he not have used better word choice? How about "most anticipated return"? Or "most anticipated debut in AEW history"?


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

Punk, Bryan, Braun and Bray will debut tomorrow night on Rampage with Jesus Christ making his long awaited return as special guest referee.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

holy said:


> 100% man, it would suck! I do question Khan's use of words here...."most anticipated announcement". If Punk is indeed showing up tomorrow, could he not have used better word choice? How about "most anticipated return"? Or "most anticipated debut in AEW history"?


Wouldn't that have been too much on the nose? 

Announcement could also be Punk himself coming out to announce he is all elite and will be there at Dynamite next week. End the show there and build hype for Dynamite.

Having a graphic or sending any announcer to just announce it would be absolute garbage. Imagine the people who bought tickets for an announcement. That's like playing with fire. I have confidence in TK and EVPs they won't fuck it up this big.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

why announce punk ahead of time though? So dum if thats it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Ivelisse is probably expecting a phone call from
> Tony Khan thinking this tweet is about her.


whahahahaaaaa! This is so true


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> Wouldn't that have been too much on the nose?
> 
> Announcement could also be Punk himself coming out to announce he is all elite and will be there at Dynamite next week. End the show there and build hype for Dynamite.
> 
> Having a graphic or sending any announcer to just announce it would be absolute garbage. Imagine the people who bought tickets for an announcement. That's like playing with fire. I have confidence in TK and EVPs they won't fuck it up this big.


Ideally yes, Punk NEEDS to come out tomorrow night to announce that he has signed with AEW. Would be a historic moment for professional wrestling. 

I don't think my ideas would be too on the nose haha, cause everyone and their mother already knows Punk is coming. In fact, Tony is basically addressing it anyway with "most anticipated announcement". So why not just take the entire path and say something like "most anticipated debut in AEW history"?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

holy said:


> Ideally yes, Punk NEEDS to come out tomorrow night to announce that he has signed with AEW. Would be a historic moment for professional wrestling.
> 
> I don't think my ideas would be too on the nose haha, cause everyone and their mother already knows Punk is coming. In fact, Tony is basically addressing it anyway with "most anticipated announcement". So why not just take the entire path and say something like "most anticipated debut in AEW history"?


Because that clearly isn't the plan. They never planned to market and advertise it as an official Punk Return. They are trying something cool with word of the mouth and building anticipation based on easter eggs and teases. That's something I would expect from Punk and EVPs especially Omega.

Announcing beforehand kills the "will he be there or not" to "someone is coming and it has to be xyz".

Right now we are all expecting it but also nervous because nothing is officially stated. When Punk actually comes out of the tunnels, the excitement would be more emotional and meaningful that way.

Edit: and if he doesnt the shitstorm will also be much worse.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

The announcement part maybe has something to do with the "Forbidden door", and some sort of partnership that is no longer forbidden? Danielson has always wanted to be a part of the G1 Climax tournament. So maybe that will be part of the CM Punk debut??


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

Last time they had me this hyped. Lio Rush entered a ladder match, only to retire the week after.

So I'm bracing myself for the AEW debut of Bronson Reed, just to be sure I'm not let down xD


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

holy said:


> Let's not forget that this is the same Tony Khan who said there would be a shift of balance in power of pro wrestling....only for Pac to show up that night.
> 
> Let's not forget that this is the same Tony Khan who hyped up a "HOF-worthy talent" and "biggest scoop ever"...only for it to be Christian (no offence to Christian, I like him).
> 
> ...


Let’s not forget this is the same Tony Khan who is leading the hottest wrestling company in the industry, the company that is the talk of the wrestling world. The same Tony Khan who is responsible for reigniting the passion of many wrestling fans who have long desired a company like this.

Feel free to keep your own expectations in check. I am too busy enjoying wrestling again.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

zkorejo said:


> Wouldn't that have been too much on the nose?
> 
> Announcement could also be Punk himself coming out to announce he is all elite and will be there at Dynamite next week. End the show there and build hype for Dynamite.
> 
> Having a graphic or sending any announcer to just announce it would be absolute garbage. Imagine the people who bought tickets for an announcement. That's like playing with fire. I have confidence in TK and EVPs they won't fuck it up this big.


punk simply coming out to announce would not be enough. They have teased an interaction with Darby. This needs to happen.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

JasmineAEW said:


> Let’s not forget this is the same Tony Khan who is leading the hottest wrestling company in the industry, the company that is the talk of the wrestling world. The same Tony Khan who is responsible for reigniting the passion of many wrestling fans who have long desired a company like this.
> 
> Feel free to keep your own expectations in check. I am too busy enjoying wrestling again.


That "keeping expectations in check" literally wasn't even directed at you, though. It was for the people in this thread suggesting Daniel Bryan or Brock Lesnar show up tomorrow.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> punk simply coming out to announce would not be enough. They have teased an interaction with Darby. This needs to happen.


If it was upto me the entire episode would be based around Punk. But that's the minimum expectation I have, that he atleast shows up in person. Anything less than that will be disappointing for me.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

zkorejo said:


> If it was upto me the entire episode would be based around Punk. But that's the minimum expectation I have, that he atleast shows up in person. Anything less than that will be disappointing for me.


I suspect a simple entry and announcement will not be enough for most fans.

Some ideas around pipe bombs seem a little farfetched. What does he have to talk about?

Realistically, I expect an entry with some sort of Darby interaction. Perhaps at this point, a tag team interruption - thinking Sky and Page. Punk and Darby fight them off. But even this is stretching it. 

Then post Rampage, a press conference.


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428479191486537728
> *I hope he understands that anything less than Punk would be a disaster after tweeting this scale of hype.*


Leanar?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

holy said:


> That "keeping expectations in check" literally wasn't even directed at you, though. It was for the people in this thread suggesting Daniel Bryan or Brock Lesnar show up tomorrow.


Oh. In that case, I apologize to you. And I agree with you. Tomorrow is already going to be memorable. Fans shouldn’t work themselves into such a frenzy that Punk’s appearance isn’t enough. That would be their own fault if they get let down.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Will be hilarious if it's just an announcement and he doesn't show up in person.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Definitely more than Punk coming. Either it's announcing Bryan as latest signing, maybe the "Battle of the Belts" PPV show which will be interpromotional and then Punk debutting in person and they tease his All Out opponent. 

Bryan announcement has to be soon as I'd imagine he'd be wanting to do G1 Climax in NJPW which is soon unless he holds off until next year, but this year NJPW have a few injuries and no Ospreay in Japan so Bryan in G1 would be perfect this year. And with Punk doing All Out, Bryans aew debut match could be at Full Gear so would help space the in ring debuts apart.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Imagine if it's just ric flair


----------



## 749129 (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Ken Finewell (Feb 15, 2015)

Do we reckon (assuming he's genuinely gonna be there) that we'll get some shithousery from Punk prior?

Show is on the air and fans getting restless, he's tagging himself at Gregg's (or whatever the Chicago area equivalent is) to make out he's not anywhere near. Jericho had done that in the past for returns. Posting pictures of himself apparently on holiday somewhere and then appearing on RAW shortly after.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Wwe fans should be thanking khan because you gotta think vince will try to put on one hell of a smackdown show tonight to take the attention of aew


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

To go with the unlikely notion Punk isn't signed to wrestle. 

What if the announcement is just Punk is in the video game


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> To go with the unlikely notion Punk isn't signed to wrestle.
> 
> What if the announcement is just Punk is in the video game


Er, yeah, that's not happening.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Er, yeah, that's not happening.


Obviously


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Dizzie said:


> Wwe fans should be thanking khan because you gotta think vince will try to put on one hell of a smackdown show tonight to take the attention of aew


He won't. It will be Cena shitting all over Smackdown and Reigns and Reigns will be like you're the best and the rest of the smackdown will be rematches with one additional side story of Corbin playing out at best.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Reminds me of some supposed "shift of power" in december. Theres no need to take everything so literally.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Dizzie said:


> Wwe fans should be thanking khan because you gotta think vince will try to put on one hell of a smackdown show tonight to take the attention of aew


Unless we get a triple threat match for the title with Reigns defending against The Rock and Stone Cold then there is nothing they can do to take the attention.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> Let’s not forget this is the same Tony Khan who is leading the hottest wrestling company in the industry, the company that is the talk of the wrestling world. The same Tony Khan who is responsible for reigniting the passion of many wrestling fans who have long desired a company like this.
> 
> Feel free to keep your own expectations in check. I am too busy enjoying wrestling again.


See, this is the problem I have with the AEW fans.

1. Tony isn't leading the hottest wrestling company in the industry that's still Vince McMahon like it has been for decades and decades now.

2. AEW isn't the talk of the wrestling world that's CM Punk. WWE is still what the majority of wrestling fans tune into and talk about around the world.

3. Reigniting passion for certain wrestling fans? I can agree with that. Like it or not though that's still only around a million people.

You enjoy AEW and love it, that's fine and good for you but please lets not carry on like Tony Khan is some kind of professional wrestling messiah.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'll laugh hysterically if they do something stupid like having MJF come out to Cult of Personality.*


Not gonna lie I'd love to see that just for crowd reaction alone. Riots!


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Unless we get a triple threat match for the title with Reigns defending against The Rock and Stone Cold then there is nothing they can do to take the attention.


The attention away from a 40+ year old who hasn't wrestled in over half a decade. Seriously isn't going to move the needle much. It's all hype and nothing more which is what Khan is relying on, just as he did when he had people believing that Cena and Lesnar were showing up. 

Unless Khan gets Austin, Rock, Cena or Lesnar, nothing will drastically change the ratings.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> See, this is the problem I have with the AEW fans.
> 
> 1. Tony isn't leading the hottest wrestling company in the industry that's still Vince McMahon like it has been for decades and decades now.
> 
> ...


Why do you bother to waste so much time dwelling on wrestling promotion you obviously dislike and want to see fail?

It's just weird.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

the_flock said:


> The attention away from a 40+ year old who hasn't wrestled in over half a decade. Seriously isn't going to move the needle much. It's all hype and nothing more which is what Khan is relying on, just as he did when he had people believing that Cena and Lesnar were showing up.
> 
> Unless Khan gets Austin, Rock, Cena or Lesnar, nothing will drastically change the ratings.


Ok WWE mark.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dizzie said:


> Why do you bother to waste so much time dwelling on wrestling promotion you obviously dislike and want to see fail?
> 
> It's just weird.


I've actually been positive towards AEW and am excited for their acquisition of CM Punk. Liking something (I like some aspects, dislike others) doesn't mean that you have to hero worship the person responsible though and pretend that they're something they're not.

I think it's weirder that people love this random strange looking billionaire because he produces a wrestling show. I saw someone earlier on this forum saying they were ready to perform oral sex on the guy and now another one in this thread making out as if he's the Jesus Christ of pro wrestling.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It does sound like we're getting a group of people who seem to think this is anything more than CM Punk making his long awaited return to wrestling after 7+ years.

His tweet is literally telling us how CM Punk will be at Rampage tonight without telling us CM Punk will be at Rampage tonight.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Ok WWE mark.


Typical response from someone who can't defend an argument. 

If you actually read my posts, you will realise I'm not a WWE mark.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> See, this is the problem I have with the AEW fans.
> 
> 1. Tony isn't leading the hottest wrestling company in the industry that's still Vince McMahon like it has been for decades and decades now.
> 
> ...


As a product the WWE's cold as fuck. That SummerSlam is being built around Goldberg and acting like Cena/Reigns didn't already happen in 2017 says it all. Obviously as a money machine its thriving but onscreen it's dead behind the eyes at present. 

There's more than a million people following AEW or aware of it in some way or another. There is over a million watching on TNT either live or via DVR. As AEW is more skewed towards younger viewers and that demo is more likely watch via other means than traditional ways. Then there's the international markets.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DaSlacker said:


> As a product the WWE's cold as fuck. That SummerSlam is being built around Goldberg and acting like Cena/Reigns didn't already happen in 2017 says it all. Obviously as a money machine its thriving but onscreen it's dead behind the eyes at present.
> 
> There's more than a million people following AEW or aware of it in some way or another. There is over a million watching on TNT either live or via DVR. As AEW is more skewed towards younger viewers and that demo is more likely watch via other means than traditional ways. Then there's the international markets.


I'm just going off the numbers, money and television ratings wise WWE is killing AEW right now. I know it's not fair to state that because AEW is 2 years in and WWE is like 75 years in but at best AEW is a distant second right now.

You'd be right about AEW having more people following internationally and via stream but WWE has more fans in those places also. I think WWE in India gets 4 million viewers a week whilst to my knowledge AEW doesn't even air there.

It takes time, if in 10 years Tony is the top dog then everyone can praise him and call him the messiah but right now he's very behind.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

At this point its Punk or nothing there is nothing else short of Tony coming out saying he bought WWE would even be close to enough


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

the_flock said:


> Typical response from someone who can't defend an argument.
> 
> If you actually read my posts, you will realise I'm not a WWE mark.


To be fair, in a earlier post you were suggesting WWE was building for the future with the current crop of 30 somethings like Ricochet, Corbin, Elias, Otis. And AEW wasn't with 20 somethings like MJF, Allin, Guevara, Perry. When it's pretty clear the WWE guys who you mention are stuck where they are by 50/50 booking, stop start pushes, countless losses and comedy roles. They'll all be future endeavoured within a few years.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DaSlacker said:


> And AEW wasn't with 20 somethings like MJF, Allin, Guevara, Perry.


None of these guys except MAYBE MJF will ever get big attention from a mainstream audience.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

it's mental to think that the fans who didn't give a fuck about punk in the wwe and then shit on him during his ufc stint all of a sudden wanking furiously at the sheer thought of the guy they crapped on working for the big money indy fed.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

the_hound said:


> it's mental to think that the fans who didn't give a fuck about punk in the wwe and then shit on him during his ufc stint all of a sudden wanking furiously at the sheer thought of the guy they crapped on working for the big money indy fed.


Who are "the fans"? I presume you have thousands of examples of these specific people?

Oh, no, it's just a general shit post to crap on Punk and AEW with nonsensical, generic hate based on little to nothing. Cool.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

DaSlacker said:


> There's more than a million people following AEW or aware of it in some way or another. There is over a million watching on TNT either live or via DVR. As AEW is more skewed towards younger viewers and that demo is more likely watch via other means than traditional ways. Then there's the international markets.


Numbers on social media and YouTube don't suggest thus though

WWE is absolutely annihilating AEW/Impact/NWA/ROH/NJPW combined in this area

This is replicated across other platforms like twitter/tik tok etc. WWE has 52 times as many followers on tik tok as AEW e.g


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418629567573598210


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Dizzie said:


> Wwe fans should be thanking khan because you gotta think vince will try to put on one hell of a smackdown show tonight to take the attention of aew


A company that is making record breaking profits, with shows that get a million more viewers than AEW show's do has no need to counter program anything AEW does. 

Smackdown will just be the same old solid 6 or 7/10 show it normally is every week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

guys - the 'hottest' is not the 'biggest'

the hottest is 'who has a week on week growth in excitement, fanfare, news and buzz'

there is a reason 'trending' videos on Youtube are not the 'biggest' videos on youtube

its an important disctinction

and IMO - AEW has all wrestling promotions beat for 'buzz' at the moment

but don't worry, WWE is still the biggest - alls good


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Prosper said:


> I’m starting to think we get both Punk and Bryan tomorrow honestly.





Two Sheds said:


> Now, who wants to bet on THAT?


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Ric Flair and CM Punk for me.

Ric Flair opening the show and Punk closing.

No need to blow their load with Bryan too, as the night will be all about Punk. But Flair would get a great opening Punk and give a great visual with his return to TNT.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Who are "the fans"? I presume you have thousands of examples of these specific people?


I don't even understand what that poster means entirely but many people in this very section took huge shits on Punk when they thought there was no chance of him appearing. Now he's allegedly signed and they love him, here are some examples:



LongPig666 said:


> It wouldn't be the incentive driven contract that would concern me if he returned - that's his business. As a fan of wrestling and AEW he hasn't wrestled for 6 years; and let's be honest he was getting sloppy in the ring up until he left the business.
> 
> I would rather see AEW invest in younger and fresher talent (who would be given much fairer contracts) rather than someone who gave a bunch of WWE stans a hard on years ago because of some 'moment' - prophetic or not.


Sloppy in the ring, AEW should invest in young and fresh talent, only known for giving WWE stans a big moment many years ago.

Pretty harsh, hey?

And now?



LongPig666 said:


> I'm loving wrestling at the moment; Punk returning, Bryan Danielson a free agent interested in Japan, Will Ospreay back, The Forbidden Door, Rampage debut, Jamie Hayter, Thunder Rosa, Serena Deeb and Brit Baker all in AEW's Women's division, Kamille's massive heights difference, Christian the new Impact Champ, Kenny Omega v Andrade with Ric Flair (who could've predicted that 4 months ago), Jay White on Impact, the actual possibility that Sumerian Death Squad could re-form, Tony Khan is now the most influential man in Wrestling and I'm hopefully going to see a live wrestling show for the first time in 3 years this Saturday!!
> 
> Great WRESTLING times!


Now Tony is the most influential man in wrestling for securing the big fella!



NXT Only said:


> IMO Punk ruined a lot of leverage for a return when he took that backstage gig. The mystique is gone in a way. He just seems to be checked out and that’s fine because he seems happy.


Hmm...



NXT Only said:


> The past 7 years without him have been brutal for pro wrestling. AEW and NJPW brought the spark back and Punk’s return is going to amazing. Definitely the biggest that I can remember.





Jazminator said:


> I guess Punk wasn’t willing to go “All In.”
> 
> He sounds like the type of guy who might be a locker room cancer.


Jasmin says Punk is a lockeroom cancer and it's good they didn't sign him.

And now...under her new account?



JasmineAEW said:


> I doubt that many fans in attendance on Friday are expecting Punk to be in a match. They simply want to be there for that “moment.” AEW generally does a great job of “fan service,” so I’m sure they’ll do enough to send everyone home happy.
> 
> I don’t think he’ll wrestle a match until “All Out.” For many fans, that will make up for the disappointment of not having Kenny-Hangman in the main event. (I’m still bummed about that, but if the reason is that Hangman wants to be home for some paternity leave, then that’s a great reason. Family > Everything.)


Now it's a huge moment and Punk is all good...




Dickhead1990 said:


> Both are obviously fantastic investments, but it's when you look at liabilities that it becomes clear who is the better choice:
> 
> Sting - Has been retired previously through injury and is now 61 years old. With that said, he's obviously dedicated to the profession and is a great source of revenue for merchandise, as was proven in TNA and WWE post-WCW folding.
> 
> ...


This bloke says Sting in his sixties WHO CAN'T WRESTLE (Which is what we thought at the time) is a better investment than CM Punk because Punk has a tainted reputation, questionable bill of health and would complain about corporate conspiracies because he's a complete Karen.

Now he loves Punk...




Dickhead1990 said:


> They just want people to watch Rampage, that's likely why. Let's be honest, who here would have watched it otherwise? If Punk's on it, I will try my best to find the time for it now.





Erik. said:


> CM Punk ain't growing shit.





Erik. said:


> Well that's bollocks.
> 
> He isn't a bigger name than Sting at all. I'd argue hes not even bigger than JR ffs.
> 
> Listen to yourself.


Erik says Punk sucks and won't grow an audience.

Now?




Erik. said:


> Of course not.
> 
> Them and Punk have handled it perfectly. They've basically given you a wink and a smile and sold 25k seats off the back of it.





Erik. said:


> Not sure how they play it out.
> 
> I personally think the smartest thing to do is open the show with Punk. That's the reason these tickets have been sold. Give the fans what they want otherwise we're just going to get "CM PUNK" chants throughout the whole night.


But I thought...oh nevermind

I post this simply to prove @the_hound's point and am not looking for debate or argument with any of the people I've quoted.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> No way they announce it through a screen. The crowd would trash the entire arena.


The crowd can barely muster the strength to leave their couches to attend a live event in the first place. Those nerds aren't gonna trash anything...


----------



## 749129 (Oct 24, 2020)

Wow chippah exposing hypocrisy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Erik says Punk sucks and won't grow an audience.
> 
> Now?
> 
> But I thought...oh nevermind


Where did I say Punk sucks?

I said Punk is not a bigger name than Sting. That's a fact, whatever way you try and spin it.

Sting didn't grow the audience.

People expecting CM Punk to magically add half a million viewers to Dynamite are deluded. Some of the biggest names in wrestling history could barely add a million to WWEs ratings during some of their most popular years and people seem to expect Punk to add any more than a few hundred thousand, if even that. In 2021. When wrestling is at it's "least popular" during a time where you probably have more people streaming wrestling than watching on TV.

A few hundred thousand added to Dynamite is still less than their record viewership. I would be amazed, shocked even, if Rampage tonight does over 1,000,000.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Where did I say Punk sucks?
> 
> I said Punk is not a bigger name than Sting. That's a fact.
> 
> ...


Erik, everyone can read those quotes above and come to their own conclusions. Reality is 6-9 months ago you shit on Punk, said he's not even a bigger name than a 70 year old announcer and once he signed with AEW he suddenly becomes the biggest deal in pro wrestling and a huge draw.

You hated Punk when you thought he wasn't signing with AEW and now that he has you love him. This was the point @the_hound was trying to make.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Erik, everyone can read those quotes above and come to their own conclusions. Reality is 6-9 months ago you shit on Punk, said he's not even a bigger name than a 70 year old announcer and once he signed with AEW he suddenly becomes the biggest deal in pro wrestling and a huge draw.
> 
> You hated Punk when you thought he wasn't signing with AEW and now that he has you love him. This was the point @the_hound was trying to make.


Nope, didn't shit on him. Just didn't make him out to be this huge game changer thatd see AEW over take WWE. 

And nope never hated Punk. He's always been one of my favourites. And I'm pleased he's signing for AEW. 

But he's not a game changer bringing in a million plus viewers. He's just yet another entertaining signing that's full of intrigue due to his 7 year absence. 

He may see a ratings boost for an episode or two. But that's nothing more than intrigue. Those people aren't those who will give AEW a chance long term and they'll go back to just watching Punks clips on YouTube.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> He may see a ratings boost for an episode or two. But that's nothing more than intrigue. Those people aren't those who will give AEW a chance long term and they'll go back to just watching Punks clips on YouTube.


So if this is true then why did Tony Khan presumably drop 8 figures to sign him? Are you saying Tony is a bad/stupid businessman?


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Dizzie said:


> Imagine if it's just ric flair


Those wouldn't be "Woo's" you'd be hearing


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Britz94xD said:


> I know we're just messing around but if TK was able to get us Punk vs Austin, I'd give the man head every day for a year.


Take this to the betting thread


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So if this is true then why did Tony Khan presumably drop 8 figures to sign him? Are you saying Tony is a bad/stupid businessman?


Why does it bother you so much what Tony Khan chooses to spend his money on?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> No he didn't just say that. He said it would bring in new fans and bring back dormant households. CM Punk and Daniel Bryan are not doing that.


I mean...I haven't watched wrestling other than some clips or whatever in 5 years. The CM Punk news has me tuning in. If he announces that he's going to actually work, then I'll be living regular viewer. If not, I'll stay not watching.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Why does it bother you so much what Tony Khan chooses to spend his money on?


It doesn't but he'd have to be a pretty stupid businessman if he gave CM Punk millions of dollars a year for zero return. You've backed yourself into a corner, either CM Punk is a draw and you only hated him because he wasn't with AEW OR Tony Khan is the worst businessman wrestling has ever seen for spending millions on a guy that will provide no ROI.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sloppy in the ring, AEW should invest in young and fresh talent, only known for giving WWE stans a big moment many years ago.
> 
> Pretty harsh, hey?


Not harsh whatsoever, especially when you only paraphrase me! When the dust settles around Punk in AEW. AEW will continue to invest and push young talent and WWE fans will still remember him for doing one thing!



> And now?


Nothing has changed for me. In fact I got into wrestling because of Bryan Danielson (v. Nigel McGuinness - ROH). Obviously I remember the big men in funny masks and that guy who wanted us to smell what he was cooking but my excitement is probably different than the majority of wrestling fans tonight. However, I do recognise Punk's value and his importance to wrestling and just between me and you - seriously don't let anyone know this - but AEW scalping CM Punk will piss off many WWE zealots - they may even cry!! That makes me happy. That's just between me and you though!



> Now Tony is the most influential man in wrestling for securing the big fella!


LOL. I said this in a thread created by an outraged individual who was clearly offended by what Kayfabe Tony said on his Twitter. But yeah, in the last 3 years the two Khan's HAVE been the most influential....also Joey Ryan


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

Bryan Danielson interrupts cm punks promo.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It doesn't but he'd have to be a pretty stupid businessman if he gave CM Punk millions of dollars a year for zero return. You've backed yourself into a corner, either CM Punk is a draw and you only hated him because he wasn't with AEW OR Tony Khan is the worst businessman wrestling has ever seen for spending millions on a guy that will provide no ROI.


He can do what he wants. 

As long as his investments entertain, why should anyone care what he's paying them? 

Then again, you truly believe Nyla Rose is getting $2,000,000 a year. So it clearly does bother you. 

Never once hated Punk. If you want me to tell you again, just let me know.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> He can do what he wants.
> 
> As long as his investments entertain, why should anyone care what he's paying them?
> 
> ...


That's not the discussion the discussion is why would he pay someone a large sum of money for no return on investment? Either Tony is a bad businessman or Punk is a draw, this is getting sad that you're going to pretend Punk isn't a draw when he is.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A snippet from the WON's detailed article on the finish to Omega vs. Andrade:

*But sources close to the promotion that would be alerted to such things also noted a new major AEW acquisition is coming on the heels of the deals for C.M. Punk and Bryan Danielson. *


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> A snippet from the WON's detailed article on the finish to Omega vs. Andrade:
> 
> *But sources close to the promotion that would be alerted to such things also noted a new major AEW acquisition is coming on the heels of the deals for C.M. Punk and Bryan Danielson. *


Adam Cole or Flair. Or both.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That's not the discussion the discussion is why would he pay someone a large sum of money for no return on investment? Either Tony is a bad businessman or Punk is a draw, this is getting sad that you're going to pretend Punk isn't a draw when he is.


Because he has large sums of money and can do what he wants. Khan is a huge Punk fan and its well known he was the one guy he wanted to be a part of this from the start. He's now got it.

Punk isn't bringing in a million live extra Nielsen viewers. I guarantee it.

And if you think he will, good for you. The last thing that goes through my head when Punk entertains me is what Khan is paying him or how many strangers are also watching.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Are we really at the point where Punk showing up isn’t enough for people? I can’t wait for certain posters to say Rampage was a huge disappointment because it was JUST Punk and not the NWO in their prime after Tony Khan paid millions of dollars to find the fountain of youth.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Are we really at the point where Punk showing up isn’t enough for people? I can’t wait for certain posters to say Rampage was a huge disappointment because it was JUST Punk and not the NWO in their prime after Tony Khan paid millions of dollars to find the fountain of youth.


Oh trust me. 

The usual will show disappointment. Its they way of the forum.

"bUt He PrOmIsEd A nEw ErA!" 

As they click send on the AEW section of thr forum, having just watched AEW and will continue to watch AEW.


----------



## 1690 (Sep 8, 2020)

Wait until spike Dudley appears


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Are we really at the point where Punk showing up isn’t enough for people? I can’t wait for certain posters to say Rampage was a huge disappointment because it was JUST Punk and not the NWO in their prime after Tony Khan paid millions of dollars to find the fountain of youth.


People need to be miserable. They thrive on it. They have no love or respect for themselves and therefore must not have any for others. All they know how to do is hate.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Because he has large sums of money and can do what he wants. Khan is a huge Punk fan and its well known he was the one guy he wanted to be a part of this from the start. He's now got it.
> 
> Punk isn't bringing in a million live extra Nielsen viewers. I guarantee it.


So...Tony Khan is a money mark is pretty much what you're saying? He's only signing CM Punk because he wants to hang around CM Punk and have CM Punk on his show. Is that what we're really going with?

Nobody is saying he'll bring an extra million Nielsen viewers, YOUR argument from 8 months ago was that he would draw nobody and that 70 year old Jim Ross is more of a draw than him. You've now doubled down and said that you genuinely feel that way.

Anyone who knows me here knows I'm no Tony Khan fan but he is not stupid enough to drop MILLIONS of dollars on a guy just to have him around and be his friend. CM Punk is a draw, not a million, not half a million but this return will bring numbers and he will bring numbers to AEW if used properly.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So...Tony Khan is a money mark is pretty much what you're saying? He's only signing CM Punk because he wants to hang around CM Punk and have CM Punk on his show. Is that what we're really going with?
> 
> Nobody is saying he'll bring an extra million Nielsen viewers, YOUR argument from 8 months ago was that he would draw nobody and that 70 year old Jim Ross is more of a draw than him. You've now doubled down and said that you genuinely feel that way.
> 
> Anyone who knows me here knows I'm no Tony Khan fan but he is not stupid enough to drop MILLIONS of dollars on a guy just to have him around and be his friend. CM Punk is a draw, not a million, not half a million but this return will bring numbers and he will bring numbers to AEW if used properly.


There was literally a thread that stated Punk isn't a game changer or a draw if a million extra viewers weren't present. 

Where in my argument did I say he'd draw NOBODY. 

Stop telling yourself things that your eyes haven't seen. You're good at doing that. 

I said Sting is a bigger name than him. And you could argue in the world of wrestling, so is JR. Nothing to do with drawing ability. 

Curiosity will see people watch. Probably not live. Ratings are a hideous metric in 2021. But he's not a game changer in any way. He's a very popular, entertaining wrestler who's been away for 7 years. That's enough to bring intrigue, not change the game.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

They need to start Rampage with a car pulling up but no one getting out. Set the tone early. Then mid show have someone walk into an office and say right this way and then shut the door behind them. Small teases before the segment.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> It’s Shane McMahon showing up and via the big screen on RAW:
> 
> “I…own…AEW!’
> 
> Then three weeks down the line, Stephanie says she is now the owner of CZW.











Shane McMahon buys AEW


Rumors have swirled for weeks that the proverbial “writing is on the wall” for the once-mighty All Elite Wrestling (AEW), and those rumors were confirmed in shocking fashion when Shane McMahon announced on live television that he has purchased the company. Shane’s purchase of the company is a...




www.kayfabenews.com


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Shane McMahon buys AEW
> 
> 
> Rumors have swirled for weeks that the proverbial “writing is on the wall” for the once-mighty All Elite Wrestling (AEW), and those rumors were confirmed in shocking fashion when Shane McMahon announced on live television that he has purchased the company. Shane’s purchase of the company is a...
> ...


Goddammit somebody else always has to get there before me and steal my sexy thunder.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Obviously, Tony is going to "kill his creation and inject a lethal dose of poison."


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

MaseMan said:


> Obviously, Tony is going to "kill his creation and inject a lethal dose of poison."
> View attachment 106595


I had no choice but to read this out loud with Mcmahon’s voice.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

DaSlacker said:


> To be fair, in a earlier post you were suggesting WWE was building for the future with the current crop of 30 somethings like Ricochet, Corbin, Elias, Otis. And AEW wasn't with 20 somethings like MJF, Allin, Guevara, Perry. When it's pretty clear the WWE guys who you mention are stuck where they are by 50/50 booking, stop start pushes, countless losses and comedy roles. They'll all be future endeavoured within a few years.


As an example random wrestlers from Raw - 

Cedric Alexander - 32, 2x 24/7 champion, 1x Raw Tag Champ, 1x Cruiserweight champion. 

Drew Gulak - 34 - 8x 24/7 Champion, 1x Cruiserweight champion

Elias - 33, 4x 24/7 Champion. 

Omos - 27, 1x Raw Tag Team Champ

Ricochet - 32, 1x US Champion, 1x NXT North American Champion. 

Reggie - 28, 1x 24/7 Champion. 
----------

Supposed top up and coming stars in AEW

Wardlow - 33

PAC - 34

Orange Cassidy - 37

Jungle Boy - 24

MJF - 25

Darby Allin - 28, 1x TNT Champion

Adam Page - 30, 1x AEW Tag Champ 

Sammy Guevara - 28

Yet AEW gets praised for creating new stars, WWE gets accused of wasting talent. Go figure.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That's not the discussion the discussion is why would he pay someone a large sum of money for no return on investment? Either Tony is a bad businessman or Punk is a draw, this is getting sad that you're going to pretend Punk isn't a draw when he is.


Viewers isn't the only metric that makes you a draw or not. He beat Cena for T shirt sales which was unheard of in 2011. Then you add other kinds of merchandise like toys/action figures, ticket sales, advertisements for big matches on Tv specials etc.

I'm sure signing Punk will be profitable by the time his contract expires with AEW.

The fact that he made second week of Rampage in Chicago with the biggest crowd for it, he knows how to make money off Punk's name.

Dana white did twice the numbers for Punks first fight. They were expecting around 300,000 ppv sales, they did 650,000. Chicago gate was pretty good too (for the second fight). There's a reason why he gave Punk a second chance after the first fight.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

He does seem to be overstating stuff here. However, my original interpretation of the tweet was that he meant that there will be things happening in the lead up to All Out that will Garner new/old fans and cause a new era. So Punk would be tonight's reveal/announcement, and they have more in the coming weeks.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Punk will bring back lapsed fans. It won't be million new viewers over night. It will be a few hundred thousands over years.


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

Imagine if it's just Bray Wyatt. LMAO


----------



## 991sweetness (Mar 19, 2020)

mazzah20 said:


> Ric Flair and CM Punk for me.
> 
> Ric Flair opening the show and Punk closing.
> 
> No need to blow their load with Bryan too, as the night will be all about Punk. But Flair would get a great opening Punk and give a great visual with his return to TNT.


For me this makes the most sense of all the options. Would they not want to save SOMETHING for All Out since it is a PPV?? Based on that, I just don't see how it makes sense to bring out Punk and Bryan on the same night. Totally agree Bryan almost gets lost then...you just cannot waste the buzz for him as well. But saving him for All Out then gives you another big reveal and then you package up Punk and Bryan announcements and hammer forward into the Fall. But again, I balance books for a living not write wrestling shows.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

the_flock said:


> As an example random wrestlers from Raw -
> 
> Cedric Alexander - 32, 2x 24/7 champion, 1x Raw Tag Champ, 1x Cruiserweight champion.
> 
> ...


Surely you can't argue being a 24/7 or CW champ means much. It's more of a hinder than anything - chasing around after the 24/7 pure geek territory. 

Just putting a title on somebody is just a faux push if there's no rhyme or reason. Omos is the only one there who has heat and legitimacy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

the_flock said:


> As an example random wrestlers from Raw -
> 
> Cedric Alexander - 32, 2x 24/7 champion, 1x Raw Tag Champ, 1x Cruiserweight champion.
> 
> ...


mate - not gonna slag WWE, we were all fans at some point

but those title reigns are like the Points in 'Whose Line is it anyway'

yes, thats right 'the points don't matter'

WWE has told us for ages they don't matter


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I think Bryan shows up tonight. That's my guess. Not sure on Punk.

Darby's 'Best in the World' thing applies to Bryan. Moxley's 'protect your neck' part of the promo also applies to Bryan.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

the_flock said:


> As an example random wrestlers from Raw -
> 
> Cedric Alexander - 32, 2x 24/7 champion, 1x Raw Tag Champ, 1x Cruiserweight champion.
> 
> ...


Well fair enough you really did prove you don't watch WWE as you try and claim that holding the 24/7 title or the CW title is in anyway and form building someone up. Which is fine cause yeah you look at the stats without knowing the context it would absolutely look that way, that makes sense. However with the context of knowing what those titles actually represent in WWE you realise very quickly that none of those people are in anyway being built up (Except for Omos he is clearly someone they are legitimately trying to build up and make into a star and at least Ricochet on that list has won a title that has a shred of value)

AEW meanwhile though haven't given them titles has actually prominently featured the majority of the talent you have listed on programming and have attempted (with to be fair some levels of debate on if they've succeeded that you can interpret) to make them feel like important and prominent parts of the show.

You've said yourself you don't watch WWE so nothing wrong with not realising the difference here as from a view of someone who's never seen either it's a fair conclusion. It just doesn't actually work that way once you understand the context is all.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

the_flock said:


> As an example random wrestlers from Raw -
> 
> Cedric Alexander - 32, 2x 24/7 champion, 1x Raw Tag Champ, 1x Cruiserweight champion.
> 
> ...


AEW has less titles (making reigns more important) and 24x7 reigns don't mean shit.

Every one of those AEW guys is treated like a bigger deal than any of those WWE names. 

Wardlow-Honestly, hasn't done much but he's protected. Been in the company for less than two years.
PAC-beat Omega, competed for the AEW title at the last PPV. Half his run he's been gone due to COVID.
Orange Cassidy-beat Chris Jericho and won that feud, competed for AEW title at last PPV. 
MJF-leads a faction, has beaten Cody, has beaten Jericho, has fought for the AEW title, has the diamond ring, and was the guy standing above everyone at B&G.
Darby Allin-beat Cody for the TNT title in a meaningful feud, and now aligns with Sting and to an extent Moxley. 
Adam Page-in first ever AEW title match, had a classic tag title run with Omega, and is now the most over face in the company via his overall story.
Sammy Guevara-Part of a meaningful faction, has been in big matches and had huge spots, and feels like he's developed a ton since he debuted despite not doing a whole lot yet.


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

Why do they make statements like this? Obviously, WWE is a different kettle of fish. But remember, they thought the FOX deal would bring in a new legion of fans.

As much as I hope all this is true, wrestling has "fell off" as my attitude era watching friends like to say. It's going to take something unrealistically crazy, someone like Rihanna or Drake appearing regularly to get the "dormant households" back.

And before anyone says "This dude thinks Rihanna or Drake is the answer to wrestlings problem"

No! I am saying what got people to watch in the late 90s is when Mike Tyson was red hot. When you had stars that bordered on the mainstream. They would need to get something or someone bordering on the mainstream that isn't Shaq or Snoop to do that. 

The filter to the dormant households is missing. CM Punk or Daniel Bryan, as great as they are will bring SOME dormant households back. But a new era? Sadly, no.


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

> most anticipated *announcement*




So, nobody showing up then. If you "announce" CM Punk or BD without them showing up.... is it the same? I doubt it.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

DaSlacker said:


> Surely you can't argue being a 24/7 or CW champ means much. It's more of a hinder than anything - chasing around after the 24/7 pure geek territory.
> 
> Just putting a title on somebody is just a faux push if there's no rhyme or reason. Omos is the only one there who has heat and legitimacy.


Those names were just the first ones I came to, I could include other guys who have won more.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm hearing that Rhyno and Tommy Dreamer may be debuting tonight on Rampage


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> AEW has less titles (making reigns more important) and 24x7 reigns don't mean shit.
> 
> Every one of those AEW guys is treated like a bigger deal than any of those WWE names.
> 
> ...


For every one of these I could name Jey Uso who had a world title match and has been in the biggest storyline in WWE. 

You could say Dominik had one of the most anticipated debut for someone so green. He has not only had the rub from Rey, but now also John Cena and Edge. 

Big E has just won MITB and is now in a high profile feud with Seth Rollins. Many people are predicting big things from him in the next year or so. 

Apollo Crews has just had a lengthy run as Intercontinental champion.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

So he's going to bring in competent writers?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

the_flock said:


> For every one of these I could name Jey Uso who had a world title match and has been in the biggest storyline in WWE.
> 
> You could say Dominik had one of the most anticipated debut for someone so green. He has not only had the rub from Rey, but now also John Cena and Edge.
> 
> ...


Then you should have mentioned them in your original post. You named the names not me.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

SparrowPrime said:


> I'm hearing that Rhyno and Tommy Dreamer may be debuting tonight on Rampage


Would mark for Rhino goring Marko Stunt.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

the_flock said:


> As an example random wrestlers from Raw -
> 
> Cedric Alexander - 32, 2x 24/7 champion, 1x Raw Tag Champ, 1x Cruiserweight champion.
> 
> ...


None of the titles mean shit in WWE unless it's Universal title, women's title or WWE title. 

Giving people shit titles with zero credibility and build =/= creating stars.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Then you should have mentioned them in your original post. You named the names not me.


I clearly said this is just a selection of a few names. I'm not going to name 100 wrestlers am I?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

zkorejo said:


> None of the titles mean shit in WWE unless it's Universal title, women's title or WWE title.
> 
> Giving people shit titles with zero credibility and build =/= creating stars.


So by that notion, the diamond ring, the FTW title and TNT titles in AEW don't mean shit then. Ergo no stars have been built in AEW.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

the_flock said:


> So by that notion, the diamond ring, the FTW title and TNT titles in AEW don't mean shit then. Ergo no stars have been built in AEW.


Diamond ring and FTW title don't mean shit.

TNT title is a credible midcard title. It has been presented like a proper workhorse title and has been given a good amount of storylines and good feuds.

My point was, titles don't make stars, good booking makes stars. WWE can't book anyone not named Roman Reigns with a half decent story anymore. 

I can't believe you actually wrote Ricochet and Drew Gullack in there as "stars". Its actually mind boggling to read that someone sees them as "stars in the making", all I see is good talent wasted.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

the_flock said:


> I clearly said this is just a selection of a few names. I'm not going to name 100 wrestlers am I?


I mean it's your own fault you gave bad examples.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Jasmin says Punk is a lockeroom cancer and it's good they didn't sign him.
> 
> And now...under her new account?
> 
> Now it's a huge moment and Punk is all good...


You have some serious comprehension and bias issues, Chippy.

As a wrestling fan, I recognize that signing Punk is a huge moment. Am I wrong?

But personally, I’m not a Punk fan and never have been. I have consistently said that here. In fact, I have said that I’d be more excited to see AJ Lee.

Now go find a post where I say I love C.M. Punk and am thrilled that he’s in AEW. Go ahead, I’ll wait.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> See, this is the problem I have with the AEW fans.
> 
> 1. Tony isn't leading the hottest wrestling company in the industry that's still Vince McMahon like it has been for decades and decades now.
> 
> ...


Again, comprehension issues.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

If it’s not Punk then this guy just shot himself in the foot


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd say at least half of that audience aren't AEW fans and instead are CM Punk fans who want to see the big fella return. THOSE fans will rip the seats out and burn the building down if AEW has bait and switched them.


OK I deep down want to see it happening now. 😎


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> I mean...I haven't watched wrestling other than some clips or whatever in 5 years. The CM Punk news has me tuning in. If he announces that he's going to actually work, then I'll be living regular viewer. If not, I'll stay not watching.


But from what I can see you've been posting on a wrestling forum for months. You're not being brought back because of Punk, you literally never left.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

taker_2004 said:


> It very well could. But the fact that your expectations are so high from simple corporate talk is....interesting. If WWE ever alludes to making dramatic changes to the product to bring back more fans (as they have infinite number of times), do you also expect them to burn the fed to the ground and import half of Hollywood?


It's not corporate talk though. The words are right there saying very specific things are going to happen. He could have stopped with biggest announcement in history and that would have been realistic hype because it's exactly what it was but CM Punk isn't bringing in new fans, or bringing back families. That's not a bad thing either, I am happy Punk is back. It's just that new fans need to be brought in by those outside the business that I named, because those fans of Punk and other indie talent are already watching.


----------



## hmmm488 (Sep 1, 2016)

JasmineAEW said:


> I love C.M. Punk and am thrilled that he’s in AEW. Go ahead, I’ll wait.


Just found it. ROFL


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow (Feb 12, 2021)

Genius marketing from Khan. I’m marking the 20th August 2021 as the day WWE died. That pop last night was louder than Mankind’s in 99. Off the chart.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> Genius marketing from Khan. I’m marking the 20th August 2021 as the day WWE died. That pop last night was louder than Mankind’s in 99. Off the chart.


 Seismic shift in terms of who the hottest company in the industry is.

It's insane, I've never seen my feed blow up like this for wrestling ever before.


----------

